# Muscle and structure



## spursangel (Sep 10, 2012)

Heeeyyyy yallllllll!!!!!  

So im not sure if this is the right forum section but do any of yall have any tips for building muscle? Especialllllyyyyyyyy in the rump area like making them wider there? 

So far i have my wether sprinting, walking up small hills (and running up them ) and stepping on something to reach his food. Ive heard of them pulling tires but im not sure ill so that.

Thanks in advance!!! Oh and when i can i will post pics of him and his structure and see what yall think!! (currently on a large vanilla coke and two cans of regular coke)


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

are we talking meat goats?

so I'm a lil confused. Muscle and structure to me are two different things. You can't change structure because that's the skeleton. If you want a wider rear - then you need to breed for it or buy a goat that has width at the thurls.

I feel like I'm missing something ....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Proper feed is very important. 
I am going to assume you are referring to a show wether.
A good show goat feed and a top dress can help. But you will be limited to genetics as mentioned by LilBleats. Your show goat should have limited hay and pasature and should be fed 2 or 3 feedings a day of show feed totaling 3.5 to 4% of his body weight a day. So a 50lb wether should be eating around 1.5 lbs of pelleted goat feed a day. That would be around 4 1/2 measuring cups. Most feeds measure about 3 cups to 1 lb. 
Having your wether stand on a block with his front legs to eat will also help with loin developement. 

Also making sure your goat is wormed and treated for coccidiosis is important, Tapworms especially will prevent them from gaining weight.


----------

